# Помогите сделать описание снимков



## Dante92 (23 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Олег. Мне 25 лет.
Позвоночник стал беспокоить еще в 15 лет, причиной этому послужило падение с турника на спину( пытался допрыгнуть с лесенки до турника, допрыгнуть смог, но из-за того что руки были потные, соскользнул и упал на спину, сначала было очень сложно дышать, потом понемногу отпустило) всё это произошло в 12 лет и после этого начали появляться боли в спине, боль была по нарастанию с каждым годом усиливалась.
Очень прошу помочь расшифровать снимки, сделать описание. Описание то что мне дали в больнице очень маленькое , и там почти ничего не написано.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Мар 2018)

Снимки"расшифровал" рентгенолог, который составлял протокол обследования.


----------



## Dante92 (23 Мар 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, а можете подсказать, на форуме есть врачи рентгенологи которые смогут сделать описание снимка?


----------



## La murr (23 Мар 2018)

@Dante92, здравствуйте!
Да, обратитесь к Олегу Викторовичу - здесь он описывает условия, на которых предоставляет услуги.


----------



## Dante92 (23 Мар 2018)

@La murr, ок. Спасибо за подсказку.


----------



## Dante92 (25 Мар 2018)

Подскажите пожалуйста, что считается хуже и считается более тяжелым заболеванием - 1) небольшие остеофиты на фоне распространенного остеохондроза в поясничном отделе ;  
2) или же две небольшие грыжи на фоне распространенного остеохондроза в поясничном отделе позвоночника.


----------



## горошек (25 Мар 2018)

@Dante92, я думаю, что заболеванием вообще, считается то, от чего болит. Вот от чего болит, то и хуже. В причине боли даже врачи не всегда могут разобрать. При двух этих составляющих, наверно, и третья причина не исключена какая-то.


----------



## Dante92 (25 Мар 2018)

А вы не сможете подсказать, как я понял остеофиты могут доставлять такие же проблемы и болевые ощущения как и грыжа?


----------



## горошек (26 Мар 2018)

Dante92 написал(а):


> А вы не сможете подсказать, как я понял остеофиты могут доставлять такие же проблемы и болевые ощущения как и грыжа?


Нет. Я не врач. Обратитесь лучше к профессионалам.


----------

